# After a break, Scarlet is back in a dog show!



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I haven’t shown Scarlet since last November. She did really well the last few shows, and I hated to not show her, but life happens. Since my father died in December, I’ve been depressed and Scarlet and I have spent way too much time sitting on the couch, eating, and watching terrible TV shows. My friends and family decided it was time for me to go to a dog show, and do something fun. It took some major convincing, but I entered her in a show a couple of hours from home. The show was this past weekend. 

Scarlet and I get there, and my handler and my dog show friends immediately say that Scarlet is fat. Fat? Really? Most of you wouldn’t say she’s fat, but she is a teeny bit chubby for the show ring. Great. So now I’m at the dog show, throwing my money out the window on my apparently fat dog. I didn’t want to go anyway, and now I’m being teased about the fat girl.

First day: 
The chunky butt gets 2nd out of 3 in her class. Ugh. 

Second day: 
The chunky butt gets 2nd out of 3 in her class. I’m seeing a trend here. 

At this point, I am realizing that we aren’t going to win this weekend. I’ve promised everyone that she is going on a diet, and will be in tip top shape by our big show and specialty in November. 

Third, and last, day: 
That fat girls goes in and actually wins her class. We aren’t total losers after all!!! Ya! So we get to go back in for Winners Bitch, and OMG, she goes Winners and gets 2 points towards that championship. I am astounded. Fat or not, that girl is pretty, animated, balanced, and a nice easy mover. Oh, wait, we go back in for Best of Breed, and LOL, she wins the Breed over 2 champions. I was literally laughing at ringside at this point. 

I was so happy, and was getting ready to gather up my dog and stuff, and head back to Oklahoma City, when one of my friends said “whoa! You can’t go home, you have to stay for the groups“. Groups?!? Oh crap. I forgot. It’s only 9:30 am and the Herding group doesn’t start until 3:45 pm. You’ve got to be kidding me. I managed to stay awake until then (we were all dead tired from all our activities this weekend). My handler and I did take Scarlet over to get a photo of her Best of Breed win with the judge. 

THE GROUPS:
Herding Group is up first thankfully. So here we go, my GSD heads in first, lots of clapping for the fat girl, followed by all the other herding dogs. She was lovely in the ring, so happy to see her move so pretty. Okay, fast forward to the judge making her choices. She pulls out the Malinois, the mini Aussie, SCARLET, and the Cardigan corgi. Points at them, 1-2-3-4. OMG my dog got a group 3!! My friend that owns Scarlet’s sire, said she (the judge) probably would’ve given Scarlet a group 1 if she hadn’t been fat. LOL. We are forever going to refer to her win as “The Fat Dog Group 3”.

Immediately went over with the judge and got a photo of her group 3. Whenever I get my official photos back, I’ll post them. In the meantime, here is a photo in the ring right after the win, and then an informal win photo of the chunky girl with her amazing handler.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations - and your narrative of the Fat Girl Weekend is hilarious. I'm glad you typed this all out so you never, ever forget.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Huge Congrats!

We, on the board, are offended that anyone would call sweet Miss Scarlett 'Fat Dog'. She is gorgeous!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WIBackpacker said:


> Congratulations - and your narrative of the Fat Girl Weekend is hilarious. I'm glad you typed this all out so you never, ever forget.




I’m pretty sure this weekend is burned in my brain, lol. It was my very first group placement, and I was thrilled!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations! She doesn’t look fat.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I’m pretty sure this weekend is burned in my brain, lol. *It was my very first group placement*, and I was thrilled!


Ok that makes it even better yet. :grin2: I hope Her Royal Fatness is proud of herself for making "family" history!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WIBackpacker said:


> Ok that makes it even better yet. :grin2: I hope Her Royal Fatness is proud of herself for making "family" history!




She was glad to get out of Dodge and sleep on my bed! She had to stay in my friends’ boarding kennel while we were there, and she was not happy about it. Last night she laid on top of me like a great big (fat) cat.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Seems to be an caloric undercurrent of disparagement going on here. Poor Scarlet.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Steve Strom said:


> Seems to be an caloric undercurrent of disparagement going on here. Poor Scarlet.




She was fat shamed all weekend. She didn’t care. At all.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Outstanding and congratulations. Fat Girls Rule!!!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I know. I just wanted to say disparagement in a thread. Congrats on the group.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats to you and ginormous Scarlet!!!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Congrats! And isn’t the PC term nowadays “fluffy?” Lol!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jchrest said:


> Congrats! And isn’t the PC term nowadays “fluffy?” Lol!




Since she’s a dog, that definitely applies!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Awww! Congratulations!! Sounds like just what you needed <3


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Some times a break is what is needed! Congrats! Scarlet looks great so very exciting!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My handler said “she acts like she hasn’t been stacked in a while”. I said “well, you were the last one to stack her. In November”. She started laughing. Now Scarlet and I have orders to work on her standing still. Darn dog.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

No fat shaming here! What a pretty girl. It is hard to get out and I know you don't need to hear this from me but good for you getting out and getting this done. Best to you all.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

YAY SCARLET!! Congratulations! I’m not in the best shape of my life either SO let’s slightly flabby chicks show the world we’re a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

atomic said:


> YAY SCARLET!! Congratulations! I’m not in the best shape of my life either SO let’s slightly flabby chicks show the world we’re a force to be reckoned with!


Bahahaha.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, congratulations! Sounds like a fun (and funny, lol) weekend.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So then I got home from the dog show, and 6 hours later I was at the hospital, with my niece who is in labor. 14 hours later, I go home. Get a few hours sleep and had to be at work at 8 this morning. I don’t recommend a back to back dog show, long drive home, and a baby birth. Though all of them worked out really well!


----------

